# صناعة المبيدات الحشرية



## احمد هلطم (17 فبراير 2010)

بسم الله 
السلام عليكم
الى الاخوة الكرام على هذا المنتدى الجميل
تكلمنا وما زلنا نتكلم عن صناعة المنظفات 
فكان لابد لنا من نقلة الى ماهو اهم واصبح من الاحتياجات الازمة للجميع وهو كيف نحضر المبيدات الحشرية 

الاخوة جزاهم الله خيرا قاموا بتناول تحضير المنظفات ولكن لا ينبغى ان يكون فكرنا قاصر عند تحضير المنظفات والذى هو هم الكثيرين وتحضير المنظفات امر سهل وبسيط فلماذا حديثنا قاصر عليها 

لذالك سنجعل تلك النقلة الى صناعة المبيدات الحشرية 
وكل انسان يسموا حسب همتة 

لذالك اعد اخواننا على هذا المنتدى بموضوع شامل أتحدث فية عن تصنيع المبيدات الحشرية 

قريبا ان شاء الله 

ولا احب ان يكون الموضوع قاصر على فحسب بل اطلب من اخواننا أن يشاركونى فى ذالك 
فليس منتهى العلم عندى 

اذا لنتعاون جميعا لكسر هذا الجدار المغلق 
ونجعلة مثل موضوع المنظفات الكل اصبح يعرفة 


أسألكم الدعاء لى ولوالدى ولكل من لهم فضل على 
 :12: :12: :12: :12: :12::12: :12: :12::12:


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (18 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير
ولكن لي طلب عندك 
هل عندك فكرة عن الغراء الابيض 
ضروري جدا وبسعر معقول؟


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (18 فبراير 2010)

الاخ الكريم جزاك الله كل خير على هذا التنويع وفى انتظار طرح المواضيع


----------



## mido_lordship (19 فبراير 2010)

احمد هلطم قال:


> بسم الله
> السلام عليكم
> الى الاخوة الكرام على هذا المنتدى الجميل
> تكلمنا وما زلنا نتكلم عن صناعة المنظفات
> ...


والله ايدينا علي كتفك 
الموضوع مهم فعلا وكفاية بقي الصابون والكلور (هما مهمين طبعا ) بس حاسس ان بقي مفيش الا هما في المنتدي

وياريت يكمل الموضوع مايبقاش زي مواضيع تانيه اعلن عنها ولم تكتمل مثل موضوع مماثل لهذا للاخ الكريم المهدي بكر وفقه الله وبصراحه كنت انتظر منه موضوع ماتع في هذا المجال

ولكن الخير فيما اختار الله وننتظر منكم موضوع رائع وان شاء الله نتواصل معا لاخراج موضوع جيد

للعلم انا اعمل في مجال pestcontrol من فترة طويلة 
والله الموفق


----------



## mido_lordship (19 فبراير 2010)

تواصلا معكم (مشاركة اكثر من متواضعة ) لعل منها استفاده تتم طبعا لو هنجز اي ماده لازم نعرف اولا الاشكال التي تكون عليها FORMULATIONS
وللمبيدات عدة اشكال منها 
السوائل ولها انواعها و
البودر ولها انواعها و
اشكال اخري ك.... الجيل - الايروسولات -المحملة علي طعوم جاهزة للاستخدام ....


= نادرا ماتستخدم المواد الفعالة(active ingredients) في شكل نقي فعادة مايتم خلط المادة الفعالة مع مكونات اخري تسمي المواد الحاملة (inert ingredients) ويطلق علي المخلوط الناتج ::

تحضيرة المبيد او ماسبق وذكرناه Pesticide Formulations


وللمواد الخاملة فوائد كثيرة عند اضافتها :: - تخفيف الماده الفعالة (غرض اقتصادي)

- جعلها اكثر امانا (غرض بيئي )
- جعلها اكثر فاعلية وسهولة وكفائة عند الخلط (غرض فني)
وتسمي المواد الخاملة بهذا الاسم لان ليس لها اثر ابادي

ملحوظة ::: بعض المواد الخاملة كالمذيبات العضوية قد يكون خطرها اكبر من خطر المبيد نفسه (المادة الفعالة )


المواد المساعدة::
-مواد مساعدة علي الاستحلاب :: تساعد علي خلط المركزات القابلة للاستحلاب مع الماء
-مواد مساعدة علي الترطيب :: تساعد علي خلط المساحيق القابلة للبلل مع الماء (هامة وفنيه جدا)
- مواد ناشرة :: تجعل المبيد ينتشر بشكل منتظم علي السطح المعالج
-مواد لاصقة :: تجعل المبيد يلتصق بالسطح المعالج

بالاضافة الي الاضافات : من موانع رغوة ومثخنات وغيره
wetting agents, emulsifiers, spreaders, stickers, foaming agents, thickeners, safeners, compatibility agents, buffers, and anti-foaming agentsSlide 2 .O {color:black; font-size:149%;} a:link {color:#CCCCFF !important;} a:active {color:#3333CC !important;} a:visited {color:#B2B2B2 !important;} 

المقدمة البسيطة السابقه مشاركه مني كما طلب اخونا الحبيب (احمد هلطم) من تفاعل من الاخوة 
وارجو ان تكون مفيدة زان كان بها اي اخطاء نرجو التصحيح والمشاركة 
وان شاء الله نعود مع تفنيد لاشكال المستحضرات بالتفصيل ان لم يقم بها اخونا الفاضل صحاب الموضوع 

والله الموفق


----------



## fadiza17 (19 فبراير 2010)

والله اضم صوتي للاخ احمد حقا ان موضع المبيدات الحشرية مهم جدا جدا وياريت ممن لدية الخبرة ان يساعدنا كما اطلب من الاخ العزيز المهدي بكر المساهمة بالموضع جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## mido_lordship (21 فبراير 2010)

mido_lordship قال:


> تواصلا معكم (مشاركة اكثر من متواضعة ) لعل منها استفاده تتم طبعا لو هنجز اي ماده لازم نعرف اولا الاشكال التي تكون عليها FORMULATIONS
> وللمبيدات عدة اشكال منها
> السوائل ولها انواعها و
> البودر ولها انواعها و
> ...


 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مادمنا مازلنا ننتظر اخونا احمد صاحب الموضوع لوضوع مشاركاته القيمه بأذن الله 
نعمل حاجه مفيدة .... نكمل المقدمه او المدخل اللي بدأناه المرة السابقه

المشاركه التاليه عن الانواع الشائعه من تحضيرات المبيدات Pesticide Formulation
والتقسيم التالي بالغالب هيكون مبني علي اساس تقسيم وكالة حماية البيئة المريكية E.P.A وان حدنا عنه قليلا


اولا::: اشهر الانواع من تحضيرات المبيدات السائلة 

1-النوع الاشهر والاوسع استخداما مركزات في صورة مستحلب Emulsifiable Concentrate (EC or E)
المبيدات في هذه الصورة تكون الماده الفعالة مذابة في مذيب بترولي وعند الاستخدام يخفف المستحضر بالماء لتكوين معلق جاهز للاستخدام 
ويحتوي المستحضر غالبا علي نسبه من الماده الفعالة من 2.5 % الي 75 % (تقل نسبة الماده الفعاله خاصة في تحضيرات البيروثرويدز المخلقه لتصل الي 2.5%) 

والشكل التالي يوضح كيفية تكوين المعلق عند اختلاط المستحلب بالماء







والشكل التالي للتوضيح اكثر عمليا








المادة الفعالة هنا تكون غير قابلة للذوبان بالماء
يتم استخدام مذيبات عضوية - قطبية (عادة ماتكونذات جوده سيئة) : الاسيتون والكحولات 
- غير قطبيه (عادة ماتعطي جوده اعلي) : الزيلين و الكيروسين

هذا النوع من المستحضرات السائلة له عدة مميزات اهمها انها تستخدم تحت ظروف واسعه 
يستخدم مع معظم انواع الرشاشات , قليلا ماتترسب وغيره

عيوبها :: تركيزاتها عالية , تؤثر علي المطاط والبلاستيك والخراطيم , احتكال زياده او انخفاض الجرعة نتيجة اخطاء الخلط , قابلة للاشتعال نتيجة وجود المذيبالت , مسببه للتاكل للاسطح وغيرها ماتخص المستخدمين


2- النوع الثاني 

المحاليل الجاهزة للاستخدام SOLUTIONS (Con't) READY-TO-USE (RTU)

هذا النوع يحتوي علي كميه مناسبة من المذيبات وعادة مايستخدم الكيروسين عديم الرائحة 
يحتوي علي كميه قليلة للغايه من الماده الفعالة AI تصل الي 1% و اقل 
تستخدم مباشرة بدون تجهيز
رخيصة الثمن ( ولكن للاسف نتيجة ارتفاع ثمن المذيبات خاصة الكيروسين لم تعد كذللك بالضبط 
)

3- مستحضرات قابلة للتدفق FLOWABLES F or L

هذا النوع من التحضيرات يستخدم مع المواد الفعالة الغير قابلة للذوبان في المذيبات الشائعة حيث يتم خلطها مع ماده حاملة وسيطه مثل المصيص وتخلط مع بسائل لتكوين معلق سميك شيبه بالعجينة 
ويتم تخفيف المستحضر بالماء لتكوين معلق اخف ليكون جاهز للاستخدام 
والنوع ده من التحضيرات بيجمع بين فوائد المركزات المستحلبة و المساحيق القابلة للترطيب او البلل (سياتي ذكرها ) 
ويكون مرتفع الثمن (معظم هذه الانواع ماسأل عنه الكثيرون ::عاوزين مبيد عديم رائحه )

صورة توضيحية لهذه التحضيره







4- الايرسولات Aerosol (A) 

وان كان البعض وانا منهم لا اصنفها تبع المستحضرات السائلة (مستحضرات اخري )

- هذا النوع من التحضيرات يكون معبأ في عبوات في شكل جاهز للاستخدام 
- يحتوي علي كميات قليلة جدا (نسبه قليلة ) من الماده الفعالة AI 
-عادة مايحتوي علي اكثر من نوع (2 او اكثر ) من المواد الفعالة
-تخلط الماده الفعالة مع الماده الخاملة (عادة ماتكون مذيبات نفطية .. غالبا مايكون كيروسين عديم الرائحه) 
- التعبئة تكون تحت ضغط
غاليا ماتتحتوي التركيبه المثالية لهذه التحضيرة علي الاتي:
ماده فعالة او اكثر 
ماده خاملة (مشتقات نفطية)
ماده مساعدة لزيادة الفعل الصاعق واشهرهم PBO 

وهناك تطوير كبير في عالم صناعة المبيدات الحشرية من نوع التحضير الايروسولات نتج عنه انواع من هذه التحضيره

- النوع المنتشر والمعروزف لنا OBA ايروسولات ذات اساس زيتي
-النوع WBA الايروسولات ذات الاساس المائي ولايكون من ضمن مكوناتها الماده الخاملة (مذيبات نفطية) ولكن تحتوي علي ماء متاين بنسبه حوالي 30% وكحول

================================

ثانيا اشهر التحضيرات من المبيدات الجافه (البودر والخ......)


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (24 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## احمد هلطم (24 فبراير 2010)

*المبيدات الحشرية*

السلام عليكم 

بداية انا اسف على التأخر فى كتابة الموضوع 

والله هذا التأخر ناتج عن ظروف الشغل 

انا كنت مشغول جدا والله 

لذالك اعتذر لكم عن التأخير

:3: :3: :3: :3:


----------



## احمد هلطم (24 فبراير 2010)

*طريقة تحضير المبيدات الحشرية*



mido_lordship قال:


> والله ايدينا علي كتفك
> الموضوع مهم فعلا وكفاية بقي الصابون والكلور (هما مهمين طبعا ) بس حاسس ان بقي مفيش الا هما في المنتدي
> 
> وياريت يكمل الموضوع مايبقاش زي مواضيع تانيه اعلن عنها ولم تكتمل مثل موضوع مماثل لهذا للاخ الكريم المهدي بكر وفقه الله وبصراحه كنت انتظر منه موضوع ماتع في هذا المجال
> ...


 
الاخ الكريم بداية أوجه لك سؤلا ولكل اخواننا على المنتدى 

هل انا مطالب انى اكتب لكم تلك التراكيب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

انا اعرف الكثير والكثير عن تلك التحضيرات وأحضر للعمل فى هذا المجال 

ولست مجبر ان اكتب ما اعرفة ولكن انا كنت عايز اكسر هذا الجدار المغلق لان هذة المبيدات تباع بأسعار عالية جدا وانتم تعرفون ذالك 

لذالك أردت ان نضرب تلك الصناعة ونخلى اسعارها فى الارض لانها سهلة التحضير 
ومن السهل تحضير تلك المركبات


----------



## احمد هلطم (24 فبراير 2010)

*تحضير المبيدات الحشرية*

بالنسبة للمهندس/ المهدى بكر

جزاه الله خيرا على ما قدم من مواضيع فى المنتدى 

ومش معنى ان المهندس المهدى لم يكمل الموضوع ان احنا نتكلم علية لا ولكن نشكرة على ما قدم من مواضيع اخرى 

يجب ان نلتمس الاعذار 

ولا نطلق الكلمات التى قد تكون سببا فى عدم التواصل على المنتدى 

والتى قد تكون سببا فى عدم كتابة مواضيع اخرى مفيدة 

:28: :28: :28: :28: :28:


----------



## احمد هلطم (24 فبراير 2010)

*تحضير المبيدات الحشرية*

بالنسبة للمهندس/ المهدى بكر

جزاه الله خيرا على ما قدم من مواضيع فى المنتدى 

ومش معنى ان المهندس المهدى لم يكمل الموضوع ان احنا نتكلم علية لا ولكن نشكرة على ما قدم من مواضيع اخرى 

يجب ان نلتمس الاعذار 

ولا نطلق الكلمات التى قد تكون سببا فى عدم التواصل على المنتدى 

والتى قد تكون سببا فى عدم كتابة مواضيع اخرى مفيدة 

:28: :28: :28: :28: :28:


----------



## احمد هلطم (24 فبراير 2010)

*استفسار عن نوعية المبيدات المطلوبة*

اعتذر للاخوة عن التأخير 

لكن والله ظروف شغل وضيق وقت 

لكن انا لما كتبت الموضوع كنت عايز اتكلم عن المبيدات الخاصة بالنباتات الزراعية 

المبيدلت الخاصة بالأفات الزراعية 

نظرا لان أسعارها مرتفعه جدا 

لكن اتضح ان الاخوة عايزين المبيدات المستعملة فى البيوت الخاصة بالحشرات ذى الصراصير والنمل وغيرها

انتظرونى قليلا وسأكتب لكم تلك التراكيب

اعذرونى انا مشغول جدا والله 

:30: :30: :30: :30::30::30::30::30:


----------



## mido_lordship (26 فبراير 2010)

احمد هلطم قال:


> الاخ الكريم بداية أوجه لك سؤلا ولكل اخواننا على المنتدى
> 
> هل انا مطالب انى اكتب لكم تلك التراكيب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...


 
اخي العزيز السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا بصراحه مش فاهم معني هذه المشاركه 

انا لم اقل لك او لاي احد انه مجبر علي كتابة اي شئ 
هذا العلم الذي لديك ان اخرجته ونفعت به المسلمين جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء ان شاء الله
وان لم تخرجه فهذا شأنك لا انا وغيري يستطع اجبارك ()لست ادري من اين وصللك هذا الاحساس الغريب) 

ان كان حدث لبث وحضرتك فهمت مشاركتي خطأ او انا لم استطع ان اعبر عن ما اريد ف عذرا اخي

بل ماكتبته مايعبر الا عن امتناني لموضوعك اللي ان شاء الله هيكون موضوع رائع نتوسم ذللك

فانا مهتم بهذه الصناعه وربنا يجعل استفادة الاخوة الاعضاء وانا منهم علي ايديك :77:

ومشاراكاتي المتواضعه في الموضوع ماهي الا تجاوبا معك ومع موضوعك كما فهت مما كتبته حضرتك في المشاركه (الا اذا انا كنت فهمت غلط مرة اخري ) :61:

والله الموفق 
ننتظر منك موضوع رائع وربنا يعينك علي مشغولياتك ويقدرك علي منفعة الناس


----------



## mido_lordship (26 فبراير 2010)

احمد هلطم قال:


> بالنسبة للمهندس/ المهدى بكر
> 
> جزاه الله خيرا على ما قدم من مواضيع فى المنتدى
> 
> ...


 

والله يا اخي انا حاسس اني كنت بتكلم لغه غير مفهومه 

الاخ المهدي بكر الكل بالمنتدي صغير وكبير لايكن له الا كل تقدير واحترام وانا اولهم واستفد من مشاركاته الكثير ربنا يكرمه ويوفقه 

والاخ المهدي ان لم يكمل موضوع المبيدات لاي سبب يخصه فهذا شأنه 
كل ماقلته 


mido_lordship قال:


> وياريت يكمل الموضوع مايبقاش زي مواضيع تانيه اعلن عنها ولم تكتمل مثل موضوع مماثل لهذا للاخ الكريم المهدي بكر وفقه الله وبصراحه كنت انتظر منه موضوع ماتع في هذا المجال
> 
> ولكن الخير فيما اختار الله وننتظر منكم موضوع رائع وان شاء الله نتواصل معا لاخراج موضوع جيد


 
ولا اعتقد ان اي حرف يقدح في المهندس المهدي بكر ولكن علي العكس شكر له ولمشاركاته المفيده 



وفي النهايه محدش مجبر علي شئ اللي عاوز يفيد حد ربنا يجازيه خيرا واللي مش عاوز ينشر علمه فهذا شانه وحده 

وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اخي الكريم 

وبرده مستنين موضوعك اللي اكيد هيكون جامد بأذن الله :75:
اخوك محمد


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (27 فبراير 2010)

الاخوة الكرام جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا واذكر نفسى واياكم ان زكاة العام اخراجه ونفع الله بكم الاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## haitham khamis (27 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وغفر الله لك ولوالديك


----------



## اسلام البدوي (28 فبراير 2010)

مشكورين إخوانى على المعلومات


----------



## الجريح2006 (28 فبراير 2010)

اشكركم جميعا ...والله العظيم كل مادخل المنتدى استفيد اكثر واكثر.... فجزيل الشكر لكم احبائي


----------



## احمد هلطم (1 مارس 2010)

الاخ الكريم محمد (mido_lordship ) 
جزاك الله خيرا 
بداية اعتذر ان كنت قد أسأت الفهم لكلامك وأخذته على غير معناه الصحيح 
ثانيا جزاك الله خيرا على ما قدمت 
 واعتذر مرة اخرى على تأخرى فى كتابة الموضوع 
وذالك لانشغالى بمشروع جديد بدأت فية 
لكن أوعد اخوانى انى سأفى بكلامى وأكتب لهم الموضوع 
وشكرا


----------



## mido_lordship (1 مارس 2010)

احمد هلطم قال:


> الاخ الكريم محمد (mido_lordship )
> جزاك الله خيرا
> بداية اعتذر ان كنت قد أسأت الفهم لكلامك وأخذته على غير معناه الصحيح
> ثانيا جزاك الله خيرا على ما قدمت
> ...




لا اعتذار بين الاخوة اخي 
وربنا يقويك ويوفقك في مشروعك 
وان شاء الله موضوعك يكون موضوع ماتع مفيد للجميع


----------



## fantom2006 (3 مارس 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
على المجهود الرائع


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (9 مارس 2010)

مشكور اخي العزيز علي هذا الموضوع وأتمني تكملة المسيرة


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (11 مارس 2010)

الاحوة الكرام جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا هذا الموضوع الذى طرحه اخانا الفاضل احمد صالح فى غاية الاهمية وقد كتب الاخوة كثيرا فى صناعة المنظفات وغيرها ولم يكتب احد فى هذا الموضوع باستفاضة وايضاح لذا نرجوا من جميع الاخوة وخصوصا من لديهم علم بهذا الموضوع المزيد من التواصل والافادة وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## العجمىى (12 مارس 2010)

انا شايف ان كل الموضوع اعتذرات ارجوا من الاخوة الاعذار لاخونهم


----------



## dalia2001 (5 أبريل 2010)

*ألتمس لأخيك سبعين عذرا*

السلام عليكم جميعا يا جماعه ألتمسوا لبعضنا البعض الأعذار و لاتكونو مشدودين كده الصبر من صفات المؤمن​


----------



## mimfarahat (17 يوليو 2010)

أتوجه بخالص الشكر والتقدير للأخ المهندس أحمد هلطم على هذا الموضوع الجديد الذي يخرجنا من دائرة المنظفات التي كثيراً ما ندور فيها و حولها

وأود من الأخ العزيز مشكوراً أن يحاول إمدادنا بكتاب الكتروني مفيد في هذا المجال ليكون أساساً علمياً
ونحن في اتنتظار استكمال هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (18 يوليو 2010)

والله احنا انتظرنا كتير ونفسنا نصل الي تركيبة للمبيدات الحشرية في اسرع وقت نرجو الاهتمام بالموضوع


----------



## علاءعلاء1 (3 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخواني ممكن التعرف على مواد الاستحلاب المهمه في صناعة المبيدات


----------



## أويو المصري (21 سبتمبر 2010)

يا استاذ احمد صالح
انت فتحت الموضوع وتركته ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انت فين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## حسين عاصمي (30 مايو 2011)

بسم الله
السلام عليكم نشكر لك الجهد الرائع لاكن نود ان نوضح المسميات العلميه بالسماء الشائعه التجاريه قذلك يسهل لنا المعلومه اكثر وخاصه ان يوجد بيننا ليس متخصص كيكيائي ولك منا خالص الشكر واعمق التقدير لك ولاسره الموقع الجميل ووفقنا الله واياكم


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (4 يوليو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## agabeain (7 يوليو 2011)

الله يوفقكم لعمل الخير وان شاء الله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## اشرف مرزوق كامل (8 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم يا شباب على مااعرفه ف هذا الموضوع الهام جداً هو ان لمستحضرات المبيدات صور كثيرة جدافمنها ماهو سائل مثل 
1- المركزات القابلة للأستحلاب فى الماء EC
2- المركزات القابلة للتعلق فى الماء SC
3- مستحلبات الزيت فى الماء EW
4- المستحلبات ذات الاقطار الصغيرة جدا مثل ال micro mulsion 
5- المواد الفعالة الذائبة فى الماء مثل SL
6- مزيج مابين الEC وال SC ويطلق عليه ال SE 
7- مركبات الزيوت 
ولكل نوع من تلك الصور المواد المساعدة والمواد المضافة والمواد الحاملة الخاصة به وتلك العمليات تواجهها بعض الصعوبات فى الوصول الى الصورة الامثل لها من اجهزة لتحليل المواد الفعالة الى الاختبارات الخاصة بكل صورة من المركبات الى درجات الحموضة والقلوية الى اللزوجة والاوزان الجزيئية هذه بعض من الاختبارات التى تجرى على صور المبيدات المختلفة حتى الوصول الى مركب يمتاز بجودة عالية


----------



## farawela (24 ديسمبر 2011)

ارجو من الاخوة وخاصة الاستاذ المهندس مهدى بكر ان يفيدنا فى اسم مادة توضع علىالماء كي يستحلب بحيث تكون هذة المادة لاترقد فى الماءبعد فترة ولاتترك رائحة للماء


----------

